# Couple small projects on the go...



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

Boss lady at the landscape co. I work for want snow wings added to a snowblade.... normally its used on a Bobcat Toolcat but she brought it over attached to this Case just so I can move it around...

and a local farmer brought over an old frame and bucket that he wants welded together so he can use it on his Case 830 to move snow this winter...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you are going to be busy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

think Im busier now than when I had a real job... these should be fairly straight forward jobs today, the farmer isnt too fussy about his bucket, and I had a adapter plates lasered out for the snowblade, once those are welded on the wings, which were also lasered, will simply bolt on.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I welded at a shop that had a huge plasma cutter linked to a puter. Awesome watching how fast that thing could drill and cut out parts. It was capable of cutting up to 8 foot wide material up to at least 2 1/4 inches thick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

At my last real job, supervising the night shift at a metal shop, I operated a large CNC turret punch, could copy your signature in 1/4 plate steel. It was capable of storing upto 250 differant materials and would automatically load the appropiate sheets, punch them out, stack the finished parts on a pallet and put them storage, after that those same parts could be called down to an automatic bending press. I would load material in at one end and the press operator would unload finished parts at the other.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if there is any welding and grinding going on there, but if there is, that's one nice clean shop! I was a fitter and did quite a bit of weld out, and the shop had some fancy equipment no doubt, but not realy sure of the capability .


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

The blue/white equipment is known as Shear Genius, it took up approx 15,000 sq ft in a 60,000 ft shop... not all areas were that clean. Lol

was nice of them to let me bring the Dog(Bella) to work with me


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Lance Skene said:


> The blue/white equipment is known as Shear Genius, it took up approx 15,000 sq ft in a 60,000 ft shop... not all areas were that clean. Lol
> 
> was nice of them to let me bring the Dog(Bella) to work with me
> 
> View attachment 41637


Is she certified on that forklift Lance? Lol


----------

